# Exclusive design discounts for ss members!



## smoogle510 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hello all. I work for Dutch Kills Logos. I create high quality album art, logos, flyers and more for bands and business's! 

I am offering exclusive discounts to members of this forum who contact me for work. You will get $20 off your choice of ANY pre-made album cover which will also include a FREE logo! 

If you are looking for custom album art i will also deduct $20 from the total. 

If you are interested feel free to check out my work over at the official DKL Design page.

Check out my page HERE. 
https://www.facebook.com/DutchKills


----------

